# Gran Turismo



## NewsBytes (Dec 8, 2009)

If memory serves me right, Gran Turismo for PSP was announced way back in 2004, around the time PSP was first introduced in the market. Since then, due to regular lapses in meeting release dates, many had written this game off as vapourware. Then seemingly out of nowhere, SCE had a playable demo at this year&rsquo;s E3 and this time they announced that the game will be available around the time of PSP Go's launch&mdash;looks like this time they meant it. Unfortunately, all those years of...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

